# Galaxy rasborasa & Clown Killis



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Does anyone know if these two would be compatible with each other?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I kept galaxies 3 years ago(first in 180{can you see them} then in 6 edge). They are shy and small(1/2-3/4 ") but beautiful. I haven't kept killies but that clown is awesome."Inkmaker" does killies so check with "Charles".The galaxy is peaceful and fairly flexible as far as water goes.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the response. My LFS is expecting both of these fish in a shipment tomorrow, although last time they tried, they didn't receive them. So fingers crossed this time.

If I just went for the Galaxy Rasboras (my first choice), could a 5 gallon tank handle about 5 of them? There are hasbrosus cories in there as well and I'm a little overstocked on these from a breeding last spring. I sold about 3 dozen to my LFS and still have about 8-10 in this tank including the adults. But these are also so small, I'm thinking I should be OK. 

But I love the look of the clown killies, too, and have a 2.5 gallon I thought I could add a pair to, except I have a lot of RCS in there. I've heard that the clowns will eat these. Maybe another small tank is in my future down the road.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

did LFS receive clown killies? And if so where in mass is LFS? I think there an awesome looking fish and interesting.If they were available I'd consider starting a killies tank.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't know if they came in yet. They often get their shipments in the evening and will then post on their website what came in. Nothing posted as of a few minutes ago. They are in Millis, Ma and here's their website: Uncle Ned's Fish Factory

If you click forums at the top, then "community, freshwater fish", you'll see their post for 9/28/12 listing what they expect - "interesting stuff...". They should then update/edit the list once they know what they have received.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Stopped at Uncle Ned's tonight and they did, indeed, get a bunch of stuff late yesterday. The galaxy rasboras were really active, although no colors showing yet (looked to be about 50-60 of them). And the clown killies were in a small tank on their counter. Most were hiding behind the filter but they moved it for me to see better - so cute. Not too many of these, maybe a dozen or so.

Since they were recent arrivals, I'll be going back Saturday to most likely pick up some of the rasboras. And still thinking about the killies. By then, they will have settled a bit and any signs of problems (e.g. Ick) may be evident. But so far they are looking good except for the lack of color - really active. 

They also had some Weitzmani tetras which I had never heard of before and they were really nice looking. But alas, there's no more room at the inn.


----------

